# 7 year old takes SUV on grand theft auto joyride



## CougarKing (27 Apr 2008)

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2008/04/26/pkg.seven.stolen.car.wpbf

South Florida boy: "It's fun to do bad things." 

Hehehe...Oh well.  :


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (27 Apr 2008)

This is me shaking my head in disgust.  Parenting skills at there finest!  I guess I'm thankful that when my 9yr old gets mad, she stomps off to her room and slams to door.


----------



## Sig_Des (27 Apr 2008)

"If I didn't think they'd come and take me away to jail, I'd whip his behind"

See, there's the problem. Kid needed that a long time before. I got it, and look at me! No Grand Theft Auto charges


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Apr 2008)

Not only does that kid need a swift kick, he needs to go on a diet, too.

I'm with Grandma, whip his butt!!!


----------

